# Found very friendly Pigeon with band



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Heres the tag info..can SOMEONE please find the owner???? (FORGET the club secretary named Peter Viola...very unhelpful, uncaring, and acted like I was bothering him..story explained below) The birds tag info is as follows: 
1F 2009 VIOC 2953
I was told by Viola he is out of Brooklyn..Violas number is 646-773-6546.
ANY INFO ON THIS BIRD PLEASE CALL ME AT 201-906-8501
-------------------------------
Here is the birdy's story:

I found a pigeon Sunday nite just standing in the middle of the street looking around, it was just getting dark outside and he looked confused..I noticed he had a band on his leg, so I pulled over and was going to attempt to direct it out of the road, but instead he jumped right on my hand..We had just had a few stormy days, so my thoughts is he got lost..

I got back in the car and he rode home, happily sitting on my lap.

He was clearly exhausted..almost acting drunk..didnt want to keep his eyes open..so I just let him rest for the nite..and by morning he was a new happy little guy!

He is all set up in a nice little cage, is eating and drinking, actually drinking very well..but he didnt want to eat anything I offered him except unsalted peanuts that I painstainkly removed from the shells..he is a character..first he had a ball cooing and throwing the peanuts out of the dish..then looked at me and I put them back in the dish...he did it again and kept looking at me as I laughed at him..this was a game for about an hour, then finally he decided that he loved the taste of peanuts! (I peel and feed peanuts to some pigeons at work, and one even lands on my hand and eats directly from me...when he sees me, he flies over and lands on me..so thats where i got the peanut idea)

Im keeping him outside...I cover him at nite, and I check him frequently thru the nite..so Im not getting any sleep..LOL..mainly cause I like keeping him company because he loves to be scratched and talked to..

Im probably doing the wrong thing by spending time with him, but his cuteness cant be avoided..he is un-naturally cuddly...and calm..

I found a site that gave me info on his band. I called the club secretary who is absolutely NO help at all. I left him 2 messages, no return call. I finally called him after having the bird in my possession for over 24 hours and waiting for his return call. First he said he "had to look up the owners name and will WHEN HE HAD A CHANCE"...This was on Monday...Then in the same breath, she says he will "Try to look up the info on the owner and call me tomorrow, but if he didnt call me he would see the owner over the weekend." Now that made NO sense, if he has to "look up who the owner is" how does he know he is going to see the owner over the weekend? He didnt sound like he really cared much about this bird.

I live in New jersey. The bird was traced back to Brooklyn NY. I was told by this unhelpful guy that they fly the birds about 75 miles from where I am and he was way off course. Although Brooklyn isnt all that far from me, where they fly the birds is very far...and he is young..only born this year....

This guy I spoke to even had the nerve to say "Oh, the owner isnt going to pay the toll to get over the bridge into NJ to get the bird...keep him a few days and let him go...MAYBE he will make it home." MAYBE??? I cant live with MAYBE??? How can I release him and not know if he makes it home? 

I do NOT feel comfortable releasing this bird until I speak to the owner..and I really dont think Im gonna hear from this bonehead secretary again. 

I spoke to a friend who is very familiar with birds and he said this does not sound right...perhaps this secretary person doesnt "like" the owner so he wont help out...I really dont know what to do..I was also told that a lot of owners who have to go and retrieve a lost bird will destroy it because its not considered a good homer...

This little guy is very cuddly, loves to be scratched..and has no fear of me and actually comes to me when i put my hand to him and call him over...

I would love to keep him, but I really am not able to..I would love to reuinite him with his owner..and hopefully his owner will give him another chance before destroying him...If anyone local would like to adopt him from me, I would be interested in that if I dont ever get in contact with his actual owner..he is very loving and deserves to be safe...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring and taking this little youngster in. I'm not into racing my birds so I'm not 100% sure of the protocol. But I do know that if no one gets back to you, you are entitled to keep him or find him a good home. I would NOT release him.
Keep checking back here, someone with more experience with racing birds will be along to help you.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try this number he is the lost and found coordinator and you might have more luck!
Sal Lama
7273790632
[email protected]

Thank you for helping this bird!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Just so others know I just spoke to RescueMe9962 on the phone and I am glad to adopt this bird...She also told me that she will make any arrangements until this weekend if the owner is interested to get the bird back...I'm just going to wait and see what will be the outcome about the bird...


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks pegasus you rock!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pegasus said:


> Just so others know I just spoke to RescueMe9962 on the phone and I am glad to adopt this bird...She also told me that she will make any arrangements until this weekend if the owner is interested to get the bird back...I'm just going to wait and see what will be the outcome about the bird...


Wonderful!!!  Sounds like a lovely youngster!

Thank you RescueMe9962 for your care and devotion to this bird, and your instincts, they're right on!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Heres the tag info..can SOMEONE please find the owner???? (FORGET the club secretary named Peter Viola...very unhelpful, uncaring, and acted like I was bothering him..story explained below) The birds tag info is as follows:
> 1F 2009 VIOC 2953
> I was told by Viola he is out of Brooklyn..Violas number is 646-773-6546.
> ANY INFO ON THIS BIRD PLEASE CALL ME AT 201-906-8501
> ...


I DO race my birds. In MY opinion, you have done enough. I wouldn't call anyone else or even TRY to contact the club race secretary OR owner or anyone else in the club for that matter.
I am the race secretary for our club. If someone calls ME about ANY bird that belongs to one of our members, it takes me about 2 minutes to look up the band info because I'm the one who keeps up with who has what bands and that's what ALL club race secretaries are SUPPOSED to do. The person you spoke to just didn't want to be bothered. Trust me......I've dealt with the same person before. 
If someone finds one of our birds, it's just a matter of minutes before SOMEONE is calling the finder.
Let Oliver adopt that bird, give it a good home and call it a day and pat yourself on the back for NOT listening to the idiot you talked to.
These people make me SOOOO mad it's just crazy!!!!!!!!
I would say contact the IF and tell them what happened, but again, from experience, it's just a waste of your time. NO ONE will do anything about the owners who don't give a damn about their birds UNLESS they are winning races........THEN they will move heaven and earth to get the bird back home (sometimes)


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Renee; easy there my friend......Blood pressure might go crazy...I know I was gone from PT for awhile but I'm always going to be there for who ever need my help...Just so you know, I even mentioned that I got some birds from you (for reference) y'num I mean lol...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! BCR1: Sal Lama is the person I originally spoke to who gave me Viola's number so I dont think that would help much..but thanks so much!

And thank you to everyone else who replied...Oliver, if this little guy doesnt go home, I guess you will then have a new housemate...(but I must be updated with pics and stories on him..LOL) I have been calling him 3 different names...One "GPS" cause he got lost...another "TOM TOM", because that IS a GPS..and "Homer" cause he is supposed to be a homing pigeon..
Of course I have fallen in love with him..If I had the room for him I would keep him myself for sure because he is a charmer..such a charmer that Im not even sure if he should be a homing pigeon because he is so friendly and that may get him into trouble..

I noticed when I whistle at him he goes absolutely nuts...gets very happy...I wonder if there is a meaning to that...

Well, I will keep everyone updated..so far, he is eating well, drinking well and resting well when he isnt being nosey..I wish I can let him out to excersize a bit because I feel bad he is in a cage, but I know he needs his rest..

Anyone can email me directly at [email protected]

As soon as I figure out how to post pics I will try to put some up of him..I have a few cute ones..and a couple funny videos of him throwing his food all over the place..he's a character thats for sure..


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

The more I think about this the sadder I get...what if the OWNER of this bird really misses it and wants it back...He might be wondering where his bird has been for at least 3 days, and he has no clue because his club secretary is too busy to look up his information..That saddens me..I know if it was my bird I would be calling the secretary everyday to see if anyone has called...He might even be calling Viola, and Viola may not be even telling him the bird was located...

I really, really wish I can speak to the OWNER, directly. He has the right to decide the fate of this little guy, not some bonehead secretary...

Getting upset..thats not good...LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm surprised Sal acted like that. Then again, maybe he's not the type of person that likes to talk on the phone , or he may have not been around the database with all the band numbers. You never know. It would be nice to find the owner yourself and be able to talk to him/her. You're right, they could be missing their bird!


Edit: Oh wait, I just figured out it was Viola who was being so rude in the story! Sal can't do anymore than what he did, so now I guess all that's left to do now is adopt the bird out. Without the club sec. being cooperative, you're probably never going to find out who the actual owner is  I hate people like that! Why the heck are the the secretary if they aren't willing to do their job!?


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh I just left Viola another voicemail again asking for the owners info. I told him I had spoken to other club secretaries that are able to give out the birds information within minutes, so he should be able to as well. I told him Im giving it until Wednesday for him to contact me back or I am calling the club President or whoever I need to to report his lack of help.

Does anyone out here know that if he is to go back home and takes a flight again if he will ever come back to my house? He has been staying outside so he must be used to the sights and sounds of the area. I wouldnt mind him stopping in for frequent visits! 

Does anyone think a Secretary from another club can get me the info I need? Its bittersweet..I WANT him to go home to his owner, provided he will care for him...of course at the same time I will miss him and always wonder if he is making it back home or if he is lost somewhere standing in the middle of the street again.....

He looked like he was crying from within when I picked him up..Im glad I was in the right place at the right time...even though this poor guy is stuck in cage...at least he is getting love, food, water and meeting new people..again, I hope he doesnt think he can trust all people....

Wish us luck! 
Dawn


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words TREES GRAY! He is a special little guy..within the past year I have been doing a bit of reading up on pigeons because I feed them at work and one (I named Aaden) actually lands on my hand and eats out of it...so I know a bit about pigeons intelligence and charm...Ive also owned parrots, parakeets and cockatiels...MY DREAM IS TO OWN A CROW SOMEDAY!....again thanks, Tressa

LOVEBIRDS: Thanks to you also! Your reply had good information in it...Did you deal with Viola? Im curious about your experience with him..

MARY: Yes, I really would love to speak to the owner before I do anything..I just hope he is more caring than his Secretary! 

I also hope it isnt true that owners may kill birds that dont make it home and need to be retrieved...my little guy doesnt deserve that! He's only a baby! Darn....

Everyone out here..thank you soo soo much....and Oliver, thanks so much too...How many birds do you have Oliver? Would you be using the bird I have as a homing or just as a pet? 

Anyone know if worse comes to worse and he is released, would he possibly stick around here and think this is his home being he is a baby or do you think he would go straight "home"? Of course, Im not going to release him but Im just wondering....

Thanks everyone!!!!
Dawn


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Thanks for your kind words TREES GRAY! He is a special little guy..within the past year I have been doing a bit of reading up on pigeons because I feed them at work and one (I named Aaden) actually lands on my hand and eats out of it...so I know a bit about pigeons intelligence and charm...Ive also owned parrots, parakeets and cockatiels...MY DREAM IS TO OWN A CROW SOMEDAY!....again thanks, Tressa
> 
> LOVEBIRDS: Thanks to you also! Your reply had good information in it...Did you deal with Viola? Im curious about your experience with him..
> 
> ...


 there is always the chance he might stick around but you will never know unless you release him ...the thing is if he chose not to stay thou you would never see him again and most likely either would anyone else


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In all reality, it's often a bad end for the very friendly birds if they're out enough due to their general lack of comprehension about predators like hawks, dogs, cats... Whenever I get one like that, I just keep it in the loft to give it a chance. Too many sad stories to tell about wonderful birds that just don't understand about the dangers out there.

Pidgey


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what it means when the pigeon drinks his water then comes over and rubs his beak on my hand and gets it all wet...does it over and over again...he started this tonite...also "poking" my fingers with his beak then lowering his head under my fingers and puffing up so that I rub the top of his head...If I move my hands he moves and does it all over again...

What is this all about? He started this poking business out of the blue..its weird..he will poke me, then puff up and want to be scratched...

Why is this bird so tame? And is the poking an evil streak and the puffing up him saying he is "sorry" for poking??? Confused...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, he also started sticking his tail outside of the cage so that I can pet it...Is he just getting frustrated being in the cage? Tonite he was just showing all this weird behavior..acting quite clingy and lots of poking me..

I emailed Viola..lets see if written requests work rather than phone calls...this is his last chance..then Im off to plan B...whatever that is...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a sweet little bird.

The reason he/she went nuts when you blew the whistle is that its owner tought his birds to respond to the whistle, they know it is feeding time and time to come inside.

The other behavior may be that he is looking for comfort, security,food and even love.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> ....and Oliver, thanks so much too...How many birds do you have Oliver? Would you be using the bird I have as a homing or just as a pet?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!
> Dawn


I do have 51 in total and I will keep your bird in the loft and NEVER let him out...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Trees Gray, I didnt use a whistle..I just "whistle" at him...he loves it..he seems to get clingy and cuddly after dark..daylight he is too nosey and alert...

Also makes me wonder if he has been lost for a long time and if someone else found him and attempted to set him free and it didnt work..I dunno..

That is why I need to speak to the original owner to find out the deal on him..Im guessing nobody is "missing" him by now because at this point if even the owner was looking for him he would have called Viola to see if anyone called with his band number, dont you think? Even Oliver has 51 birds..so his owner probably has many more and he doesnt even miss this little fellow...

I thought this was all gonna be sooo easy because he had a legband..figured Id feed him, rest him overnight and a happy owner would be knocking down my door to get him back...FAIL....didnt happen...

Some people really shouldnt have pets...of ANY KIND!


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oliver, has one of your birds never come home? How did you react? You probably werent too happy about it, and worried..how long does someone usually wait for a bird to come home before they start to wonder?

Is it true that some owners will kill a bird like the one I have because he didnt make it home?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I sent an email to Sal yesterday. If he every replies, I'll let you know what he said. But basically I figured if strangers can't get Viola to speak to them, then perhaps Sal could 'beat' it out of him, LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, I have about the same amount of birds right now as Oliver. Had about 70 something at one point. Birds are lost, and I've come to accept that. It does get hard to notice when one bird is missing if you have a loft of birds who all look the same. Usually it's the ones that stand out color or personality wise that are noticed missing right off the bat. It does upset me that I lose birds, but there's absolutely no way of me knowing what happened to them, or if they're even alive, and if they are going to come home. If it's from a training toss, I give them a few days before I assume they aren't coming back. If I hear that someone has found my bird, I'm really happy and go get it, but otherwise I just try not to think about the fact I'm missing birds, and continue taking care of the ones that are here.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont even know if he should go back to his owner at this point..I seriously dont think he is cut out to be a homing pigeon..he is way too people friendly, and I may be partly responsible for that and I know Im making it worse cause he is becomming even more comfortable with being pet and stuff...I dunno...thanks so much for speaking to Sal...I dont really think there is much he can do about it..


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Oliver, has one of your birds never come home? How did you react?


To be honest with you and to answer your 1st question...Yes I do have some birds that didnt make it home on the day or time Im expecting him/her to come home...Every fancier is worried about his/her bird/s...Today for example, I have some of my young (8) birds out for the 1st time, did all my best to train them to trap in but I always remember one important fact about our lovable pets/hobby is "We can not fly after them", so the best way I can do is to wait and hope for the best for my young birds to be around tomorrow...So far there's only 2 is not home (yet)...



RescueMe9962 said:


> You probably werent too happy about it, and worried..how long does someone usually wait for a bird to come home before they start to wonder?


I'll wait 'til dark and the next day is another day to wait for the ones who didnt make it home...



RescueMe9962 said:


> Is it true that some owners will kill a bird like the one I have because he didnt make it home?


From what I hear, "YES" some fancier does...I didn't see them doing it...What ever is their logic reason to do it I'm not really sure but I know I don't do that...


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

if nobody get back the pig plz keep him or find him a good home with care...


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't worry so much you are doing all you can. A lot of domestic pigeons are very friendly w/ people because they have been around them their whole life so you are doing nothing wrong there either. Might as well enjoy the little bugger while you have him, plus it is probably comforting to him as well. If the owner cant be found or doesn't want it back it will still have a good home so everything will be ok in the end.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bird is probably better off with you or Oliver. Afterall, it's probably so attached now, that it might want to come back to your house!  It's probably forgotten about being a homer and has turned into a couch potato


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

UPDATE:

I'm VERY angry with this bird...EXTREMELY ANGRY! It did to me that I promised I would not allow...He stole my heart...

I have decided that it's the owner's LOSS! The Secretary VIOLA, well, yeah..I hope he gets loaded with a head full of pigeon poop...The owner has more birds..this one lucked out because he/she will have a lifetime of love, even if its not with me....

I have decided to foster this bird..or at least allow it to use my home as a crash pad until I can find a private home for it. Yes, it has move inside the house now...has had a cage upgrade, almost double the size from his "hospital room"....couldnt find "pigeon" food today, but I did find dove food and he loves it....I have decided to call him "Tom Tom" for his outstanding navigation skills...

*IMPORTANT QUESTION: Being this baby is going to be a "Pet" to me, or someone...Should I clip its wings so that he can walk around? I know how its done being a previous bird owner many times... If so, does that mean I can let him walk around the backyard if Im sitting with him? I want him to be able to walk around but now I dont want him to fly away anymore.*

He finally realized that a perch is to sit on and not play limbo with. He hasnt actually sat on it yet but today is his first day with it and he did hop on it a couple times. 

He now let me pet his entire body. He did the most bizarre thing before..He put his beak inbetween my fingers and he closed his eyes bobbing his head up and down...now I know he was trying to be "fed" by my hand, but I thought he was a bit old to still be showing such behavior. His legband says 2009 but I cant tell what month.

So Im trying to get him very people friendly now as I decided that I can not allow him to be a homer....he's way too sweet. He needs one on one attention. Shouldnt he be afraid of SOMETHING? This bird isnt afraid of anything...you can clap in his face and he just stares at you like hes saying "Yeah, and?" I dont know his story....but he doesnt really "coo", he sounds more like he is growling! LOL


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

He Has Been Sitting On The Perch For Almost 10 Minutes..hes Sound Asleep...on The Perch!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Dawn...*



RescueMe9962 said:


> UPDATE:*IMPORTANT QUESTION: Being this baby is going to be a "Pet" to me, or someone...Should I clip its wings so that he can walk around? I know how its done being a previous bird owner many times... If so, does that mean I can let him walk around the backyard if Im sitting with him? I want him to be able to walk around but now I dont want him to fly away anymore.*


Clipping the bird wings is like taking his/her freedom to fly, either in or outside the house...I will NEVER cut or clip the wings of my stock birds even though I know they are not going to get out of my loft...Without their wings is very frustrating to see...I know you dont want the bird to fly away in case he/she got out but that doesnt help the bird at all...I'm sure other members will put their 2cents about your question...

I'm not trying to be a smart aleck but this is my opinion about cutting or clipping the bird wings...

(*Please don't take this the wrong way*)...Like I said before, imagine this, try to put yourself in a straight-jacket, yes you can walk, you can go to point A to point B, and yes you still can eat with out using your hands but there something missing from your daily life...That goes with the bird too...

I suggest, don't cut the wings or main flights...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, that was a dumb question..I dont even know why I asked it to begin with...

All is going well...The man across the street has a pigeon flock (i never knew about it was there!)...He has beautiful breeders, and his set up is amazing..his birds are gorgeous..He is willing to try and take my guy in and see how it goes..

But now I noticed something the bird is doing that started last nite...He has developed a deep sounding sneeze. Now Im scared to bring him over into the flock...I think I should hold onto him until he gets better..

I have had him 8 days...the 3 nights he spent outside in his cage, it was warm out and the cage was covered to avoid drafts..the rest of the nights that were cooler he stayed indoors, also with his cage covered..I made sure he didnt get any drafts because I wanted him to rest after his journey..

He was lost during the storm..Is is possible he got sick and it took a few days to show up? He's acting fine..eating, drinking, and is social....he isnt sneezing often, actually hardly ever, but Im paranoid about it....

What should I do? Should I hold on to him until he stops sneezing? Also, how can I help him thru it? Is there anything I can do for him or give him to help him get better?


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

My rescue is all of a sudden sneezing quite often and making that quacking sound as described..I found him on a sunday, made sure he didnt get any drafts, hes eating and drinking but what is that noise? His beak is shut, and no discharge from the eyes...Is he sick or what? I dont know when he was born, could he really be that young?? His band says 2009 but I didnt think he was only 8 weeks old...

He also sounds like he is snoring when he is sleeping...is this normal??? Im sooo worried!

Pls respond on this thread: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=39227

Admin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Yeah, that was a dumb question..I dont even know why I asked it to begin with...
> 
> All is going well...The man across the street has a pigeon flock (i never knew about it was there!)...He has beautiful breeders, and his set up is amazing..his birds are gorgeous..He is willing to try and take my guy in and see how it goes..
> 
> ...


I would talk to your neighbor that has the loft and willing to take him in. Having pigeons already, he would know what to look for, isolate and treat if need be. It might be better than waiting in case it is something that progresses. See what he says. If he recognizes something that needs to be treated, maybe you could treat before you give him to the neighbor. Most pigeon people keep meds on hand.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, it could take a few days to even weeks for an illness to pop up.

I agree, I would talk to the neighbor. If he has pigeons, then he should have meds and know what to do.

-Hilly


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm afraid if I ask the neighbor about the bird he may not ever want him even if he gets better. Many people are also saying that he is learning to coo. It does sound like a duck and when he is being "nosey" he doesn't make the noise. Its only when he is resting or not in his nosey mood. Its not exactly sneezing, more like snoring sometimes thru the nose and sometimes thru the throat. He also tried to feet fromm my hand the other day, bobbing his head up and down like a baby so I don't know if he is regressing back to babyhood or simply learning how to coo. Is this possible.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

RescueMe9962 said:


> I'm afraid if I ask the neighbor about the bird he may not ever want him even if he gets better. Many people are also saying that he is learning to coo. It does sound like a duck and when he is being "nosey" he doesn't make the noise. Its only when he is resting or not in his nosey mood. Its not exactly sneezing, more like snoring sometimes thru the nose and sometimes thru the throat. He also tried to feet fromm my hand the other day, bobbing his head up and down like a baby so I don't know if he is regressing back to babyhood or simply learning how to coo. Is this possible.


Resp. Infection maybe??? Stressed birds will sometimes make a "rattling" sound. But it should subside. If it does not, I'd suspect a resp. infection.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He could be learning to coo.... I mean they all do eventually. You'll have to make that call.... Also its not reverting back to a baby, its growing into a young male or female . Both sexs will show the same behavior sometimes....its sorta like a baby/attention time.

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I knew very little about pigeons when I found Mr. Squeaks as a squeaker. He was such a BIG bird that I couldn't believe he was so young. 

As he developed, he became a "croaker." Kind of a transition between squeaking and getting his big boy voice! He sure sounded funny!

Wishing all the best for your pigeon!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi 'Rescueme'

I'd like people to respond to your concern on the other thread at

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=39227

as things may get a little confusing here otherwise 

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Aside from cooing, pigeons may also make a low, long drawn out moaning sound, kind of "oooerh, oooerh" call. The young one I currently have does it first thing, at daybreak, a few times. But if it is more like a wheezing which occurs whilst he is simply breathing, and in time with it (from the slight rise and fall of his body) it could indeed be a respiratory issue.

John


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

He only does these noises at night when Im getting ready for bed...it really doesnt sound like a respirtoray issue...it sounds like he is making the noise on purpose...i think really be learning to coo...if so, he sounds like he is part duck!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> He only does these noises at night when Im getting ready for bed...it really doesnt sound like a respirtoray issue...it sounds like he is making the noise on purpose...i think really be learning to coo...if so, he sounds like he is part duck!


Young birds make a "hard to describe" sound when their voice is developing. It almost sounds like a "gurgling duck" to me, with like a little "quack" at the end. Mine usually do it feeding times. They grow out of it and it turns into a "rattled coo" kinda lol - see, hard to describe


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Could the duck noise be due to excitement??? Is he moving his wing...fluttery like?

If not what is he doing??

Young pigeons make a weird...ducky like noise when they are young and get excited. Maybe he thinks your going to feed, let him out, or handle him. Is that possible?

-Hilly


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, everyday this bird does something new..tonite he decided he likes to "nest" in my hand..I cradle him from under his chest and his legs dangle and he falls asleep in my hand...I wish I knew when he was actually born..his legband says 2009 but no month...

Do you guys think he is too friendly to be introduced to a flock where he will no longer get his one on one human contact?  The guy who might take him lives right across the street..I wonder if I give him the bird if it will end up coming back by me...hes getting more and more loveable each day...I wonder if he will ever get to the point that he will go outside with me and not fly away, but stay with me...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

And no he is not fluttering his wings, but if I put his beak inbetween my two fingers he moves his head up and down like he is trying to feed...thats another thing, he loves his beak grabbed...and his tail..loves his tail played with...

Are these behaviors normal for a homer, or am I just thinking he is friendlier than usual?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> And no he is not fluttering his wings, but if I put his beak inbetween my two fingers he moves his head up and down like he is trying to feed...thats another thing, he loves his beak grabbed...and his tail..loves his tail played with...
> 
> Are these behaviors normal for a homer, or am I just thinking he is friendlier than usual?


This is normal behavior for a YOUNG bird that is bonding with a human. He is loving and accepting your nurturing and if you decide to keep him he/she will see you as his/her mate and be a lifelong friend. If you decide to give him to the neighbor, he/she will eventually integrate with the other birds.


----------

